# MVP of the World Championship...



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

And my vote goes to...
Dirk Nowitzki...He is the only real super star in his team.
Any other opinion?


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

Dirk!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not hard to be MVP when the rest of your team couldnt make a JUCO squad.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Of course as a German my vote goes to Dirk. He's a great player and will impact at this world championship.
But the MVP always has to lead his team to the title, and I don't think Germany will win the championship.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie Miller


he deserves it. he is the captain.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

To be MVP you probably have to get to the championship game, beat the US or Yugoslavia, or score 40-50 in a losing effort. Will Nowitzki fulfill any of these? I doubt it. I would say it will probably be the US and Yugoslavia in the finals. A US player probably wont win MVP unless he does something spectacular because they are favored to win. I say Peja, best player on Yugoslavian team wins the MVP.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by JoeF
> To be MVP you probably have to get to the championship game, beat the US or Yugoslavia, or score 40-50 in a losing effort. Will Nowitzki fulfill any of these? I doubt it. I would say it will probably be the US and Yugoslavia in the finals. A US player probably wont win MVP unless he does something spectacular because they are favored to win. I say Peja, best player on Yugoslavian team wins the MVP.


Good point here...but...
Everybody are considering Yugoslavia in the final, and they are the second best team, but I don't think they will get there so easilly...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Jermaine O' Neal has been the guy so far...

But Shawn Marion has played awfully well, too. The Yugo's don't have a chance so it will be an American.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoever said Peja could is right on the money if Yugoslavia scores an upset.
Remember that it took Yugoslavia two overtimes to bet Germany, however...so Nowitzki (best player in the tournament) has an outside shot as well.
The best bets, however, are Pierce and Finley, because the U.S. will probably take it in the end....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow. What does this tell us about the current young talent coming out of the US compared to the rest of the world? Hardly any Americans mentioned. 

Im not saying the foreign players don't deserve it. What i am pointing out is the US is falling behind.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Good point here...but...
> Everybody are considering Yugoslavia in the final, and they are the second best team, but I don't think they will get there so easilly...


Why?


> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> Whoever said Peja could is right on the money if Yugoslavia scores an upset.
> Remember that it took Yugoslavia two overtimes to bet Germany, however...so Nowitzki (best player in the tournament) has an outside shot as well.
> The best bets, however, are Pierce and Finley, because the U.S. will probably take it in the end....


I don't think Peja needs to beat the US to get the MVP. The US is supposed to win. If Yugoslavia or any other team is able to give the US a good game, the best player on that team will win the MVP. A US player will only win if the US crushes every team or if a US player has a unbelievable tournament. If Peja and Pierce have similar numbers for the tournament and Yugoslavia loses by 10 to the US, Peja will get the MVP. It isn't fair but that is what I think. 


> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> wow. What does this tell us about the current young talent coming out of the US compared to the rest of the world? Hardly any Americans mentioned.
> Im not saying the foreign players don't deserve it. What i am pointing out is the US is falling behind.


I don't think the US is falling behind especially since this isn't even the best talent we have. I think US players will get slighted because of the fact they are heavily favored. I also think that US players may not play as many minutes as the stars of other teams.

BTW Who chooses the MVP?


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll go with Peja. He'll likely be the leading scorer on the best team that isn't the US...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally poste by JoeF
> Why?


Because there are some great teams in the WBC. Not only USA and Yugoslavia.
Argentina is amazing, they have the best team of their history.

Brazil is young and can do some great games. Like the overtime in Goodwill Games.

Germany almost won against Yugoslavia, the match went to overtime too. And they have Dirk.

Canada is a solid team. No Nash, MacCulloch, Magloire and Fox, but still a good team.

Russia is a traditional team, but they lack talent. The only one is Kirilenko.

Spain with Gasol
Turkey with Turkoglu and good starters.

Yugoslavia is exellent, with old and young talents.
But like I said before I don't think they will get there so easilly...
Get it now?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> wow. What does this tell us about the current young talent coming out of the US compared to the rest of the world? Hardly any Americans mentioned.
> 
> Im not saying the foreign players don't deserve it. What i am pointing out is the US is falling behind.


The rest of the World is catching up. We could still have a true "Dream Team" of guys that choose not to play, and it would again be a farce.

I like Dirk and Peja, but if the US put out it's true starting five, would either be in the starting lineup? The answer is no.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> To be MVP you probably have to get to the championship game, beat the US or Yugoslavia, or score 40-50 in a losing effort. Will Nowitzki fulfill any of these? I doubt it. ...


Are you sure with this? Nowitzki scored 43 points at European-BC semi-final against Pau Gasol (Spain). He made almost 30 ppg over the whole tournament.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by BCH
> We could still have a true "Dream Team" of guys that choose not to play, and it would again be a farce.


Just a question : Why those guys choose not to play?


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Are you sure with this? Nowitzki scored 43 points at European-BC semi-final against Pau Gasol (Spain). He made almost 30 ppg over the whole tournament.


In the EC Pedja still won MVP of that tournament.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AleksandarN</b>!
> In the EC Pedja still won MVP of that tournament.


Of course he did, Yugoslavia won the title!


----------

